# Cole Family dogs



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about Cole's "Oso *****"
Not to be confused with Woods' "oso *****"
or Cole's Sheila.. 

does anyone have any history or pics or knowledge other than seeing their name on a ped??

Thanks all!:woof:


----------

